# Put down some new #s @ 23psi



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

I put my 16v back on the dyno today, didn't do any mods since the last time I was on the dyno, just more boost and no intake. Old #s were 313/275
I was happy with the new numbers to say the least:








Setup:
Factory stock 9A block
9A head with a mild p&p and valve job, stock everything
2 ABA headgaskets
ARP studs
Modified 20v intake manifold
Turbonetics log manifold
Turbonetics BB T3/T04E 57 Trim, .63 hotside, Stage 3 wheel
Open custom 2.5" DP
SDS EM3-F V11
Simens Deka 480CC injectors
Bosch 044 inline pump, stock intank, SS braided -6AN feed line, Aeromotive FPR, Custom fuel rail.
Tuned by yours truely















Much Thanks to Mario @ K&H


_Modified by sp_golf at 9:44 AM 1-13-2009_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Put down some new #s @ 23psi (sp_golf)*

nothing wrong with that.
graph looks pretty smooth.
hurtin' egos


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

Well done really good numbers for a stock engine.Whas this race gas and what was the ignition timing ?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

very nice


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (2DR16VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2DR16VT* »_Well done really good numbers for a stock engine.Whas this race gas and what was the ignition timing ?

Sunoco 94 pump gas, 20-21*.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Put down some new #s @ 23psi (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_nothing wrong with that.
graph looks pretty smooth.
hurtin' egos









Haha yeah, I'm up there with the VR6 C2 people


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Put down some new #s @ 23psi (sp_golf)*

very nice numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20vT_GTX (Apr 24, 2007)

watched this car make 380whp before i had to head out and that was at 18psi... sds ftw!


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (20vT_GTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vT_GTX* »_watched this car make 380whp before i had to head out and that was at 18psi... sds ftw!

380 was at 23psi. I just did a bit of fine tuning for 400whp


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

very good #'s, makes me want to drop C2 and go stand alone


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

What are the corrected numbers?
I have seen many cars make big numbers in january
Nice #s btw


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_What are the corrected numbers?
I have seen many cars make big numbers in january
Nice #s btw

389whp SAE, don't remember the tq. The air wasn't THAT good


----------



## NeonGreenbangbang (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (instg8r)*

NM


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (NeonGreenbangbang)*

Some pics of the car:
























It should be getting some coilovers and new wheels this spring


----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
Sunoco 94 pump gas, 20-21*.

!!!!
BTW - I know rotary ignition tuning, and pushrod V8 ignition tuning, but not 4cyl turbo tuning. That seems kinda high to me. (I only recently found out that Evos pull timing back to around TDC while under boost) I'm shocked and impressed.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
Sunoco 94 pump gas, 20-21*.

Well done....
I told you your old tune sucked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (Three Wood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Three Wood* »_
!!!!
BTW - I know rotary ignition tuning, and pushrod V8 ignition tuning, but not 4cyl turbo tuning. That seems kinda high to me. (I only recently found out that Evos pull timing back to around TDC while under boost) I'm shocked and impressed.

Must've been some high boost Evos...
Timing depends on many things, but I've never heard my motor detonate, and I've run up to 25* total timing @ 19psi before, but I'm trying to keep it somewhat safe. If I do water/meth I'll be bumping it up a few more degrees.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Well done....
I told you your old tune sucked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My old tune was fine, I just ran more boost this time. The only changes I made were at 21-24psi, my old dyno was @ 18psi. I told you it's gonna make more power


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

Wow 389whp SAE, on 480cc injectors. Congrats... but isn;t that playing with fire?
I dont get it!


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_Wow 389whp SAE, on 480cc injectors. Congrats... but isn;t that playing with fire?
I dont get it!

The're running @ 4bar. I will be upgrading to saturated 630cc Bosch injectors for some head room and better driveability.
I think the're over 95% duty at 7000RPM, I couldn't keep an eye on duty cycle during the pulls, but I will find out the next time I have the car out.


----------



## wagen89 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

what compression ratio are you running? building same motor and what to see what power levels im looking at.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (wagen89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagen89* »_what compression ratio are you running? building same motor and what to see what power levels im looking at.

Stacked ABA headgaskets, so it's somewhere between 9.2-9.5:1


----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
Must've been some high boost Evos...

No that's stock! 3deg timing, richer than 10:1 AFR, and still detonating a little bit on 91 octane.
Mind you they ARE running 20-odd PSI in factory trim, and are tuning it for warranty, but still they're detonating just a touch...


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (Three Wood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Three Wood* »_
No that's stock! 3deg timing, richer than 10:1 AFR, and still detonating a little bit on 91 octane.
Mind you they ARE running 20-odd PSI in factory trim, and are tuning it for warranty, but still they're detonating just a touch...

That's Retarded(







)
They could've found a better solution than pulling timing. It probably only goes that conservative when the knock sensor goes off


----------



## wagen89 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

how well does that run on pump gas? i was told mine woulnt un with a comp ratio above 9 to 1.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (wagen89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagen89* »_how well does that run on pump gas? i was told mine woulnt un with a comp ratio above 9 to 1.

You were mis-informed, my car only runs on pump gas, and it's fine. I run Sunoco 94, but it's seen various brands of 91 and I haven't had any problems(this was at 17-18psi)


----------



## wagen89 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

weird. i was looking to go 9.5 to 1 compression but the machinist told me i could only go as high as 9 to1, other wise it would run very well on 91 octane. its nice to see i can get the numbers i wanted from this somewhat same setup.


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

thats really impressive! anyone know what are the highest 16v numbers on a stock block?
car looks great too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
That's Retarded(







)
They could've found a better solution than pulling timing. It probably only goes that conservative when the knock sensor goes off

THere is somthing wrong with the EVO for sure...
Your timing numbers are good a degree or 2 above my chip timing ...
Pull the most timing a TQ peak..add timing back after that as rpm's increase..
Timing adds power.....well untill something melts








But it's a 16v basicly bomb proof


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Larger injectors and perhaps some cams . next http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (wagen89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagen89* »_weird. i was looking to go 9.5 to 1 compression but the machinist told me i could only go as high as 9 to1, other wise it would run very well on 91 octane. its nice to see i can get the numbers i wanted from this somewhat same setup.

It's safer to go 9:1, but you can get away with running 9.5:1, even at higher boost.
You guys only get 91 octane there though, right?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_thats really impressive! anyone know what are the highest 16v numbers on a stock block?
car looks great too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks.
killa put down 507whp with a hybrid setup... ABA block, 9A pistons, ABA rods, IIRC. As far as stock 9A or PL/KR blocks, I don't remember anyone putting down more power than me. The block that's in my car has never even been rebuilt... just new oil pump, water pump, crank seals and ABA windage tray.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Larger injectors and perhaps some cams . next http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Larger injectors for sure, maybe I'll try some cams, but I'm happy with it as far as power is concerned. It's at the point where the only way I can put the power down is on slicks. I had some R compounds on it and it still spun 3rd at lower boost.
It's getting coilovers, re-doing the interior, brakes, and maybe a LSD.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
Larger injectors for sure, maybe I'll try some cams, but I'm happy with it as far as power is concerned. It's at the point where the only way I can put the power down is on slicks. I had some R compounds on it and it still spun 3rd at lower boost.
It's getting coilovers, re-doing the interior, brakes, and maybe a LSD.


I know traction is a problem But it sure is fun walking every car on the highway in 4th and fith


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

ahhhh for get spending more money...just add a few more PSI and call it a day


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
Thanks.
killa put down 507whp with a hybrid setup... ABA block, 9A pistons, ABA rods, IIRC. As far as stock 9A or PL/KR blocks, I don't remember anyone putting down more power than me. The block that's in my car has never even been rebuilt... just new oil pump, water pump, crank seals and ABA windage tray.

Thats awesome congrats to you







cant wait to see how it does with the 630s


----------



## wagen89 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

yeah i wish we could get higher. im going to be spraying meth so hopefully that helps. right now its machined for 8.6 to1 and im hoping to see 450+ hp with ALOT of boost. good to see i can get close.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_

I know traction is a problem But it sure is fun walking every car on the highway in 4th and fith









Haha yeah, good times. I gotta find a certain Cobra that walked me when my car was only making ~250whp, and my friend's Z06 is getting walked


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_
Thats awesome congrats to you







cant wait to see how it does with the 630s

630s will be going in for a bit of headroom and better driveability/idle. I doubt the boost will go any higher, but if I do water/meth I'll give it a bit more timing and probably crack 420.


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

That's an awesome looking power band http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Well done sir


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
Haha yeah, good times. I gotta find a certain Cobra that walked me when my car was only making ~250whp, and my friend's Z06 is getting walked









yes and yes.......
Been there done that.....and god was it fun......
with 400 in a MK2...nothing will touch you....nothing....unless it's another high whp beer can


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

There are A LOT of fast cars in Toronto, there are always cars that can touch me, but not many


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_There are A LOT of fast cars in Toronto, there are always cars that can touch me, but not many









Show me on the doll where the bad cars touched you............


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Show me on the doll where the bad cars touched you............









lol 
nice numbers bro, hope to see you at the track this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im aiming for 400whp myself


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (marat_g60)*























Thanks Marat, I'll see you at the track for sure








Should be a close race


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
Stacked ABA headgaskets, so it's somewhere between 9.2-9.5:1

What do you mean stacked head gaskets? 
Did you litteraly put on 2 head gaskets? 
How did you get them to seal?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

1 headgasket seals... why would 2 of them not seal?


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

did you spray them with gasket prep or anything?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No, just put them on and torqued them down.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (boravr6NS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boravr6NS* »_did you spray them with gasket prep or anything?

Sprayed my stacked gasgets with permatex copper coat..no worries


----------



## protodub (May 15, 2005)

might have to get in on this power house meet lol


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (protodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *protodub* »_might have to get in on this power house meet lol


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

why 2 ABA gaskets over 2 9A gaskets?
And what psi for that 329hp run?
Thanks,
Rey


----------



## 16VT4Me (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Put down some new #s @ 23psi (sp_golf)*

Niice #s man...I'm running the whole ABA16vT set....276* TT cams, big valves all round,p&p, Siemen 630s like the ones you're getting, I also have the same T04e, Wiseco on the bottom(yield 8:5:1)....I'm currently running on a megasquirt @ 14-15lbs....do think that I can put down something in the 400s @ around 20psi ? My tuner is big on timing as well so I feel we can do it.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_why 2 ABA gaskets over 2 9A gaskets?
And what psi for that 329hp run?
Thanks,
Rey

Victor Reinz Steel ABA gaskets are easy to source locally. The 9A gaskets are fiber. Otherwise the're pretty much the same, there are only 2 minor differences between 9A and ABA.
The lower boost run was @ 16psi creeping to 18.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Put down some new #s @ 23psi (16VT4Me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VT4Me* »_ Niice #s man...I'm running the whole ABA16vT set....276* TT cams, big valves all round,p&p, Siemen 630s like the ones you're getting, I also have the same T04e, Wiseco on the bottom(yield 8:5:1)....I'm currently running on a megasquirt @ 14-15lbs....do think that I can put down something in the 400s @ around 20psi ? My tuner is big on timing as well so I feel we can do it.























You should be around or over the 400whp mark @ 20psi, just degree your cams on the dyno. It should pick up noticeable power if you get the timing right.


----------



## 16VT4Me (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Put down some new #s @ 23psi (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
You should be around or over the 400whp mark @ 20psi, just degree your cams on the dyno. It should pick up noticeable power if you get the timing right.
 
Yeah I'm excited!! I have alot of rice-like doubters out here in NY.
Thnx for the response to my question on your post...do you think I should get forged rods...I want to go as far as I could possibly go in tuning and then just scale back to my 14 psi set up for daily driving. thnx again


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

Did you ever get the 630s in? Any updates/changes?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Only wish stock ME7.5 could get me that high.
Oh, and for a laugh... saw this is your previous dyno thread:

_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
I'm running 60psi base fuel pressure and 1:1 boost:fuel pressure, so I have enough injector for ~400whp.
*The boost will go up to 22psi or so, that should be good for ~350whp, I'm not going any higher on stock internals.*


_Modified by elRey at 12:59 PM 6-19-2009_


_Modified by elRey at 12:59 PM 6-19-2009_


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No I didn't get the 630s, the car's been sitting for the most part since I dyno'ed it. Money's been tight and I didn't put it back on the road for the summer. I'm itching to put it back on the road but I wanna get a few things done on it before I start driving it again(interior, suspension, exhaust). Hopefully I'll have it out by August, but the main priority is making it put down the power and running some times... once I get it dialed in, I'll be looking for more power








As for the 350whp goal...







it exceeded my expectations. Don't you love it when that happens


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

Really nice build, car and especially powerband! GJ


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_No I didn't get the 630s, the car's been sitting for the most part since I dyno'ed it.

damn man, i just sold my 630's in the classified, didn't know you needed them.
let them go for 150 shipped, flow matched and all


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

You don't happen to have the files for these dynos, do you?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No, but I can get em. What do you want them for?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_What do you want them for?

For a target


----------



## boopizi (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

I am so jealous...







Really wish my car didn't hate me and give me problems... Nice #s though. When i started my build I was aiming for mid high 200's. After seeing this I am supper motivated to find some one to tune MS to get the most out of it. That + 20psi and Meth







I would love a good runnin 320 hp daily.


_Modified by boopizi at 7:11 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Haha okay, I'll try to get 'em to you within the week.
Have you sorted out your management yet?
This looks pretty interesting:
http://www.eurodyne.ca/eurodyn...e.php#


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Three Wood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Three Wood* »_
!!!!
BTW - I know rotary ignition tuning, and pushrod V8 ignition tuning, but not 4cyl turbo tuning. That seems kinda high to me. (I only recently found out that Evos pull timing back to around TDC while under boost) I'm shocked and impressed.

timing is different for every engine design
unfortunately allot of timing reveals low ve & slow combustion
a zo6 is a huge combustion chamber design with less timing
you could call it a detonation king or ...


----------



## 2bar b3 passat (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Put down some new #s @ 23psi (sp_golf)*

very nice


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what do u run for a tranny and clutch setup


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

nice


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

New #s coming soon.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

looking forward to it :thumbup:


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

sp_golf said:


> New #s coming soon.


Yeah, but pls try another brand dyno. Not Dynapack either.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

vr-vagman said:


> Yeah, but pls try another brand dyno. Not Dynapack either.


Car went 122mph in the 1/4 so I'd say the dynojet was pretty accurate.
I'll be haooy with 125 now.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Car is up for sale due to unforseen circumstances. [email protected]


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

sp_golf said:


> Car is up for sale due to unforseen circumstances. [email protected]


Cancel that, it's currently making 350+ at 15psi


----------

